# Forum Other Languages Romance languages Spanish  Yeja!

## uno

Me alegre ver m

----------


## Jca

Pues venga, todos a escribir en espa

----------


## monichka

Cuentan conmigo. Estoy puest

----------


## Jca

Ah

----------


## monichka



----------


## Jca

Bueno es saber esto, hablamos el mismo pero a la vez distintos idiomas y una palabra que en una parte parece inocente en otra puede meterte en un aprieto. 
De Argentina tambi

----------


## monichka

Siguiendo con los argentinos...en M

----------


## slof

Hola Monichka y los demas,
Vi de sus mensajes que siempre se terminar con,  {Adeu!}.
Es esta palabra, espanol o catalan?
Disculpame si hay errores y la falta de los acentos,no puedo ponerlos con el ordenador.
Adios o Adeu.

----------


## monichka

Hola Slof: 
Tienes raz

----------


## slof

Hola Monichka,y los demas,
Muy bien,muy listo,si vives en Leeds podrias decir "Bye mate" ,pero probablemente dirias "see you" pronunciado como en espanol "si ya".
Has estado en inglaterra?
Como sabes que utilizarnos la palabra ,"mate"?
Hasta luego.

----------


## Jca

> Aqu&iacute; en M&eacute;xico, con eso de Big Brother, Gran Hermano como le dicen en Espa&ntilde;a, cuando lo pasan en versi&oacute;n horario familiar, cada vez que un ocupante dice una "mala palabra" la simulan con un "piiiiii" entonces, al final ya no entiendes que dicen, porque todo es "piii" esto "piiii" aquello...

 Es cierto, lo del piiii tambi&eacute;n se oye por aqu&iacute;. En el cine espa&ntilde;ol, en cambio, no se cortan nada con los tacos y los insultos, as&iacute; como con  las escenas de cama. Sobre todo Almod&oacute;var y compa&ntilde;&iacute;a. Esas mismas escenas que en el cine americano, perd&oacute;n USA, siempre tienen una toalla o s&aacute;bana por en medio.
De hecho, mientras Javier Bardem y compa&ntilde;&iacute;a hablan sin tapujos, las pel&iacute;culas dobladas al espa&ntilde;ol, o sea, el 99% (aqu&iacute; no hacen como en Portugal u Holanda, donde en general, ven todas las pel&iacute;culas subtituladas), dicen 'trasero', 'vete al diablo' y otras frusler&iacute;as. Muy adecuado, sobre todo cuando son matones de barrio o colgados. 
A mi, personalmente, no me molestan los tacos m&aacute;s all&aacute; de lo razonable. Cuando la gente emplea un taco o dos por cada frase que dicen, eso ya es incultura o ganas de hacerse el duro, el gracioso o vete a saber qu&eacute;.

----------


## Jca

> Tienes raz&oacute;nn, termino mis mensajes con Adeu, que significa Adi&oacute;s en catal&aacute;n. Lo hago porque Jca es de Barcelona, y s&eacute; que incluso muchos que hablan s&oacute;lo espa&ntilde;ol y viven en esa ciudad lo emplean.

 S&iacute;, ad&eacute;u &eacute;s una paraula catalana. 
Y en Euskadi (Euskal Herria o Pa&iacute;s Vasco) se usa mucho *agur*, incluso entre los que no hablan vasco, que son m&aacute;s, en proporci&oacute;n, que los que no hablan catal&aacute;n.

----------


## monichka

Especialmente para Jca: 
Sabes algo muy gracioso, que uno de los platillos nacionales de Mexico son los "tacos" (tortilla de maiz que tiene todo tipo de relleno: carne, queso, aguacate, etc.) y en Espana;a quiere decir "una mala palabra". O sea que si vienes a Mexico y dices, "Tio ya de deja de decir tacos" todos se van a quedar con cara de   ::   
Lo que dices es excelente de las pelis dobladas! No te encanta que dicen Bastardo! en vez de "son of a bitch!", es muy divertido.  
Es cierto que en Espana existe una ley que obliga a que las peliculas sean dobladas. Aqui en Meico todas son subtituladas, excepto las que son para ninos. 
Si me escribes en catalan a mi me mola mol be....esta bien dicho? parlo una miquetta. 
Que mal plan, no puedo poner acentos ni nuestra unica letra basica en espanol! Te pasa lo mismo?

----------


## monichka

> Hola Monichka,y los demas,
> Muy bien,muy listo,si vives en Leeds podrias decir "Bye mate" ,pero probablemente dirias "see you" pronunciado como en espanol "si ya".
> Has estado en inglaterra?
> Como sabes que utilizarnos la palabra ,"mate"?
> Hasta luego.

 Hola Slof: 
Si he estado en Inglaterra, pero ya hace un tiempo. Lo que pasa es que me encanta leer en ingles y ademas puedo ver algunos programas de la BBC y se que es una expresion muy inglesa lo de "mate". No puedo distinguir perfectamente el acento de Yorkshire, del de Escocia o Gales, pero hago el intento, porque suenan bien. Para Mexico es mas facil escuchar los acentos de los Estados Unidos, como el de Texas o del sur. 
Me encantaria conocer Leeds y Yorkshire porque soy fan de las Br

----------


## Jca

> ="Monichka". O sea que si vienes a Mexico y dices, "Tio ya de deja de decir tacos" todos se van a quedar con cara de

 S&iacute;, los tacos es algo que por aqu&iacute; ya nos suena m&aacute;s, hay unos cuantos restaurantes mexicanos,   no tantos com chinos, por supuesto, y conocemos los burros, las enchiladas, los nachos... Yo de hecho, ya he estado una vez en Mexico, bueno en realidad en Tijuana, pero me imagino que no debe representar mucho al resto del pa&iacute;s, estando tan pegado y plagado de gringos. Lo que me hizo gracia fue ver a un burro pintado por la calle, no creo que le hiciera mucha gracia al pobre.  
Et puc escriure en catal&agrave; si vols, ja veur&agrave;s que &eacute;s molt f&agrave;cil d'entendre, oi?
Es diu "molt b&eacute;" i "parlo una miqueta". Has estat mai a Barcelona? 
A mi lo que me pasa es que me transforma los acentos en  &xacute; y dem&aacute;s. Qu&eacute; pu&ntilde;eta, porqu&eacute;? Qu&eacute; mala onda!  ::

----------


## monichka

Me acabas de traumar diciendome que has estado en Tijuana. De verdad es un verdadero pueblo del oeste. 
Bueno, te puedo contar toda una historia sobre Tijuana, es muy triste para mi, porque aunque nunca ha sido un lugar bonito, hace tiempo era como el pueblo al que se iban a emborrachar los gringos felizmente, pero todo cambio con el narcotrafico. Te puedo decir que ha podrido tantas cosas, que es tremendo. Por otra parte, se establecio la industria maquiladora y eso ha hecho que en unos cuantos a

----------


## slof

Hola Monichka y Jca,y los demas.
Entiendo bastante bien sus conversaciones sobre palabrotas,con excepcion de frases como estas ,   

> Tienes raz&oacute; 
> S&iacute;, ad&eacute;u &eacute;s una paraula catalana. 
> Y en Euskadi (Euskal Herria o Pa&iacute;s Vasco) se usa mucho *agur*, incluso entre los que no hablan vasco, que son m&aacute;s, en proporci&oacute;n, que los que no hablan catal&aacute;n.

 Es una clave secreta entre vosotros? O es mi ordenador defectuoso? 
Yo tambien Monichka,no puedo distinguir perfectamente entre los Espanoles,con excepcion de los del sur de la peninsular.
Pero siempre yo se cuando me tropezar con alguien del Sur de America,porque de {sheyismo} ,La pronunciacion de { ll }.
No pienso que tengo que explicar {sheyismo} a una Mexicana.
Me encontre con un hombre de Mexico recientemente en la Republica Checa en un bar{en que otro sitio?}, y le entiendo muy bien.El hombre habla perfectamente y lentamente para mi. 
Yo no soy fan de las Brontes,son autores de libros para mujeres.
Sin embargo,estoy muy interesado en historia y quisiera ir a  visitar los templos de los Aztecas y los Maya algun dia, y Teotihuacan construido por los Toltecs.Has visitado los templos? 
Dime adonde fuiste cuando estuviste en Inglaterra? Estuviste de vacaciones?
Hasta luego entonces.

----------


## monichka

Hola Slof: 
Me encanto lo de que los libros de las Bronte son de mujeres! Es cierto, ademas era otra epoca, otro rollo y en fin. De cualquier manera siempre me quede con las ganas de conocer Yorkshire por esto.  
De lo que hemos escrito Jca y yo, no es una clave secreta es que no nos esta aceptando el foro los acentos ni otros signos del espanol...que pasa? 
Jca escribio un poco de catalan y vasco...es todo. 
Los mexicanos hablamos mas lento que los espanoles y nos critican porque parece que cantamos todo lo que decimos...asi es el acento mexicano. 
Me encanta lo que dices de las antiguas culturas mexicanas, y si quieres mas informacion estare feliz de profundizar en el tema. De verdad en ese aspecto tenemos unas maravillas, ademas todavia te puedo referir algunas playas y lugares que son casi virgenes, porque si vas a Cancun y otros lugares de la Riviera Maya, te vas a encontrar sitios que son tipo Miami y han perdido mucho del encanto mexicano. Son muy divertidos para ir de parranda, eso ni hablar. Cada quien tiene sus gustos, pero a mi no me gusta tan artificial y ademas es carisimo, por lo menos para el mexicano promedio. Tu eres rico aqui porque tienes "pounds". 
Claro que he visitado los templos que me dices de los mayas, los toltecas y aztecas. Me falta conocer una parte del Sureste mexicano que es Oaxaca y Chiapas, pero conozco muy bien la peninsula de Yucatan y desde luego Teotihuacan.  
Hace mucho que fui a Inglaterra, y visite lo tipico de Londres, los museos, un poco de los alrededores, porque tenia pocos dias. Ojala pueda regresar alguna vez, para visitar Escocia y algun castillo medieval que valga la pena.  
Bueno, te dejo por el momento. See You mate!

----------


## monichka

Slof: 
Shellismo es la pronunciacion de la "ll" en vez de la "y"? Es tipico de Argentina mas que de Mexico.  
Aqui en Chihuahua pronuncian la "ch" como "sh", no se si a eso te refieres.

----------


## slof

Hola Monichka,Que tal?
Hay muchos sitios en la red de las Brontes,pero si quieres conocer mas sobre la epoca de las Brontes,hay un modo donde puedes retrocedes en el tiempo. http://www.penninewaterways.co.uk/
Viajar en una gabarra a traves del paisaje de las Brontes y retrocedes al siglo 19.
Es bien conocido aqui que los canales de Inglaterra son bonito y intacto.
Puedo aconsejo,si tienes la oportunidad para ir algun dia,es una forma de descubrir el paisaje ,lentamente con tranquilidad y no es muy caro. 
Entiendo que dijiste sobre Cancun y otros lugares de la Riviera Maya,porque mi sobrina  fue a Cancun hace 3 o 4 anos, y dijo que era como Miami. 
Cual es tu templo/sitio favorito de la gente indigena?
Hay vestigios de la ciudad de Tenochtitlan todavia en la ciudad de Mexico?
Sinceramente,no se mucho de Mexico,con excepcion de un poco de historia y que he visto en la television,o peliculas de Los Estados Unidos. 
Dime,por que has decidido aprender Ruso?
Hablas muy bien Ruso?
Puedo leer Ruso pero entiendo muy poco. Aun peor que mi Espanol,de ser posible. 
Si , shellismo,es como puedo distinguir entre Espanoles y la gente del Sur de America.Hay mucha gente del Sur de America en Madrid.Uno de mis lugares favoritos en Europa. 
Vale,hasta luego entonces,'mate'.

----------


## monichka

Hola Slof: 
Gracias por el link, me encantaron los canales, no habia escuchado sobre ellos. Espero algun dia ir a Inglaterra, no solo a la tierra de las Bronte sino a muchas otras cosas mas.  
Creo que en Europa se sabe mas de Mexico por las peliculas norteamericanas, que por otras cosas y hay los tipicos estereotipos del mexicano con su caballo, su sombrero y dormido bajo un gran cactus...no es asi, es bastante distinto. Es un pais muy complejo, en el que se dan los extremos mas increibles y ademas es bastante surrealista. No se parece nada a Yorkshire! 
No te puedo decir un solo sitio favorito prehispanico, puedo elegir desde Chichen Itza o Uxmal a Teotihucan, pasando por Tulum y Palenque...cada uno es diferente. Todavia hay muchos sitios por descubrir, pero no hay suficiente dinero para hacerlo.  
En la Ciudad de Mexico puedes visitar el Templo Mayor de los aztecas y hay una piramide redonda cerca de mi casa! 
Sobre el idioma ruso, es una larga historia, pero en resumen te puedo decir que me llama mucho Rusia, su idioma y su gente. Puedo leer, se algunas palabras, conjugar verbos y las tres primeras declinaciones, y decir algunas expresiones, aunque es todo.  
Bueno, te dejo por el momento, tengo que trabajar.   ::   
Hasta pronto!

----------


## Jca

> Los mexicanos hablamos mas lento que los espanoles y nos critican porque parece que cantamos todo lo que decimos...asi es el acento mexicano.

 A mi, particularmente, me gustan m

----------


## slof

Hola Monichka,
Tienes razon,solo sabemos de Mexico por las peliculas norteamericano.
No obstante,no pienso que los Mexicanos gastan sus tiempos dormido bajo un gran cactus llevando un sombrero.
La gente de EEUU ,estereotipo todo el mundo con sus peliculas.
Piensan que todos los Ingles son miembros de la familia real, o deshollinadores y criadas/sirvientas con acento 'cockney' de Londres del siglo 19.
No se por que nos mirar sus peliculas. 
Los sitios de Mexico mas famosos a nosotros son Chichen Itza y Teotihuacan,aparte de Acapulco y Cancun.
Hay un sitio sobre la red {website},donde puedo ver el templo mayor de los Aztecas y la piramide? 
Aunque la gente ha vivido en el area de Leeds desde las epocas Romanas,es una ciudad bastante nuevo,y solo tenemos una abadia del siglo 12 en las afueras de Leeds. http://www.kirkstall.org.uk/abbey/index.html
Leeds no es una ciudad turistica,es una ciudad comercial y industrial ,aunque vienen las turistas por las tiendas y la vida nocturna.
Oh,olvide  que tenemos  el ferrocarril mas antiguo del mundo a un kilometro de mi casa. http://www.middletonrailway.org.uk/ 
Tengo que ir ahora, por tomar cerveza.
Hasta luego mate. 
P.D.
Hola Jca,
Gracias por la informacion,estoy de acuerdo en el acento Argentino,me gusta mucha.
No he estado a la costa este de EEUU,como es?
Tambien,como es Phoenix? Tengo una EX viviendo alli,mejor sitio para ella,muy lejos de mi.
Adios ,sin duda es tiempo para una bebida.

----------


## Jca

> Hola Jca, 
> Gracias por la informacion,estoy de acuerdo en el acento Argentino,me gusta mucha. 
> No he estado a la costa este de EEUU,como es? 
> Tambien,como es Phoenix? Tengo una EX viviendo alli,mejor sitio para ella,muy lejos de mi. 
> Adios ,sin duda es tiempo para una bebida.

 не за что! 
De la costa oeste lo que vi , principalmente, fue San Francisco, que me gust

----------


## Jca

Monichka, me he cambiado a windows xp y ya me salen los acentos!!! 
Great, and it's windows!

----------


## monichka

Jca, gracias por el consejo de windows, lo malo es que es el ordenador de la oficina y no lo puedo actualizar, que mal plan! Voy a ver como lo puedo remediar! 
Sobre las culturas antiguas mexicanas, hay tantas cosas por descubrir, por apreciar. Hace poco en un seminario supe que para los chinos Mexico significa, "Gran hermano moreno de occidente", y es que existen muchas similitudes en ciertos puntos de la cultura china antigua, e incluso el Tibet con los mayas o los teotihuacanos. En fin el tema da para largo. Mas que sitios en Internet, he leido libros, especialmente de una amiga mia, norteamericana enamorada de Mexico, que lleva mas de 30 anios viviendo aqui y desarrolla esta teoria de China en un libro que se llama The other side of yesterday, se llama Carol Miller.  
Slof...te gusta la famosa cerveza Corona, creo que es de las cosas mas tipicas que exportamos a Europa. Que diferencia tiene con la cerveza inglesa?  Gracias por los links!  
De la costa este de EUA, conozco NY y Baltimore. Es muy distinto de California o Texas, definitivamente. No puedo decir mejor, sino diferente, probablemente si tenga un toque mas clasico nortemericano. La gente en NY es muy poco amable, son bastante especiales, y hasta diria que agresivos. Creo que es normal en las grandes ciudades, aqui en la Ciudad de Mexico, es comun tambien.  
 Phoenix, no lo conozco, solo se que esa en el desierto, tiene muchos campos de golf y Douglas Coupland lo utiliza como escenario de su famoso libro de la Generacion X. Pero, mejor dejemos a los ex en paz...no? 
Te vas a vivir a Montreal Jca? Es un gran cambio de vida! Vas a echar de menos Barcelona...especialmente el clima.  Estuve tratando de leer en catalan un libro que me recomiendan mucho de Merc&e Rodoreda...Aloma. No esta nada fail entenderlo y creo que no hay traduccion espanola, por lo menos en Mexico.  
Adeu y see ya!

----------


## slof

Hola Jca,
Gracias por los informes sobre la costa oeste y no la costa este,no me di cuenta de que puse este en vez de oeste.Lo siento tuve prisa.
Es dificil creer que Hollywood es tan malo.Me imagino es un poco peligroso tambien.
Mis amigos me han dicho que Las Vegas es bueno,y me gusta mucha ir al 'grand canyon'.
Por que has decidido vivir en Montreal? Hace frio,no?
Espero estara un cambio beneficioso.
Hasta luego entonces.  
Hola Monichka,
Gracias por la informacion sobre la costa este,pero hice un error.Lo siento mucho,pero tendrela en mente para futura referencia.
La cerveza Coruna introducido/lanzado aqui en los anos 80's,pero no era popular.Aunque hay unos bares que venderla todavia.
Corona es una cerveza rubia que llamanos 'Lager' y la cerveza Ingles es marron,llamanos 'Bitter' = 'amarga'.La diferencia es 'bitter' es preparado con 'Hops' = 'Lupulo'.Realmente,prefiero la cerveza negra de Irlandes {Guiness} que llamanos 'Stout',que es un gusto que hay que aprender apreciar.Pero tienes que probarla en Irlandia o El Reino Unido porque la cerveza no viajar bien.
Has probado la cerveza negra? 
Respecto a mi ex,si tienes razon,es mejor si dejemos en paz......en el desierto de Phoenix.
Hasta luego.
p.d
Cuales ortografia correcta :Mexicana ,Mejicana o Meicana.He visto todos.
Adios.

----------


## monichka

Hello Slof: 
Tenia la duda si te estabas refiriendo a la costa oeste o la este de EU! En fin. A mi Hollywood no se me hace tan peligroso como dice Jca, es bastante divertido, probablemente lo he tomado como turista que va a los Universal Studios y pasea por Hollywood Boulevard. Creo que han hecho mucho por Los Angeles, porque el centro de la ciudad hace tiempo era bastante feo y sin ningun chiste, ahora han revitalizado muchos museos y le han dado realce a la parte latina o hispana de la ciudad.  
En cuanto a San Francisco, creo que es  de las ciudades mas hermosas de EU, porque tiene un toque especial. A mi Sausalito me parece encantador y se come estupendamente bien. 
Solo he estado una vez en Las Vegas y es bastante divertido, especialmente si vas en grupo y tienes a un buen jugador a tu lado, creo que en el 21 y en los dados es en lo unico ue tienes mas posibilidades de ganar. 
Acerca de mexicana o mejicana, es una vieja discusion en la Real Academia de la Lengua Espanola. Para Mexico la x es parte de la identidad nacional y tiene mucho que ver con la pronunciacion nahuatl del nombre de nuesto pais. En Espana esto no les ha gustado mucho porque la pronunciacion en castellano es como la j. Total hace apenas un anio aceptaron que puede escribirse de las dos formas y es correcto.  
Por lo que respecta a la cerveza, no te creas que soy una experta! y acepto tu explicacion con los ojos cerrados! En Mexico se ha puesto de moda beber la cerveza Guinness  porque estan de moda los bares o pubs irlandeses, y se esta adquieriendo el gusto por esta cerveza, aunque no te puedo decir que se haya generalizado su consumo. La voy a probar este fin de semana a tu salud y luego te cuento...especialmente sus efectos!

----------


## Jca

> Por que has decidido vivir en Montreal? Hace frio,no? 
> Espero estara un cambio beneficioso.

 Me atrae Canada, por lo que de avanzado tiene respecto a Espa

----------


## monichka

Si la verdad coincido contigo Jca, que Hollywood es Tinsel Town y le rascas un poco y todo es bastante artificial y el consumismo es apabullante. 
En los casinos de Las Vegas pierdes la nocion del tiempo, no sabes si es de dia o de noche, ademas echan oxigeno extra para que la gente no se duerma y gasten mas en el juego.  Sobre la prostitutas, no me he fijado...buena observacion. 
Pues bienvenido al Nuevo Mundo! Mucha suerte en Canada. Mucha gente esta emigrando hacia alla porque te dan muchas facilidades y apoyos.  
Mexico, mexicano, se pronuncia igual que en Espana, aunque nuestro acento de la "j" es mas sueve.

----------


## slof

[quote=Jca] Una leche, hay sol, buen clima, fiesta... pero est

----------


## monichka

Slof: 
Sobre los casinos, es un secreto a voces que deben poner mas oxigeno en el ambiente,  porque te dan de beber todo el licor que quieras gratis mientras estas jugando, y a las cuatro de la manana te sientes como si fueran las 8 de la noche. Podra haber otra explicacion para que esto sea posible? 
Sobre jugar en los casinos, te puedo decir que solo un rato, y me divierto mas viendo a los demas jugar! En Las Vegas hay mesas muy divertidas, especialmente en los dados. En el 21 son demasiado rapidos los croupiers, y creo es el unico juego que tienes algo de posibilidades de ganar. Lo que mas me gusta de Las Vegas son los hoteles porque cada uno es un parque tematico. El Venetian es impresionante, tiene una Plaza de San Marcos "fake" y sus Gondolieri que te cantan "O sole mio por unos canales, mientras alegremente te gastas tu dinero en el centro comercial. 
Sobre los mexicanos ilegales, y porque muchos de mis compatriotas se pasan la bordera arriesgando el pellejo, tristemente no es por el costo de los pasaportes. Es porque los permisos y las visas para trabajar en EU son muy pocas y la demanda es enorme. Es un problema muy complejo. Por un lado se necesita mano de obra barata en EU y por la otra no hay las suficientes oportunidades de trabajo en Mexico, Centroamerica o Sudamerica. Entonces la gente se va a Estados Unidos y en otros casos a Canada. Te puedo decir que la gente se va por necesidad en la mayoria de los casos. Hay pueblitos en que la mayoria de los hombres se han ido y solo se quedan las mujeres, los ninos y los ancianos. 
La cuestion de trafico de personas en el borde de Mexico y Estados Unidos es gravisima, porque no solo pasan mexicanos, sino gentes de todas las nacionalidades, desde chinos, guatemaltecos hasta gente de Europa del este.  Imaginate son casi dos millones y medio de km de frontera, es muy dificil de controlar.   
Los americanos han puesto bardas, perros, guardias,satelites y no pueden detenerlo. Hay casos, que ya son hasta de risa, porque en una ciudad fronteriza hicieron tuneles, era una ciudad por debajo de la tierra por la que pasaban debajo de la frontera todo lo que te puedas imaginar y mas.  
En fin. Mejor me voy a tomar mi cerveza Guinness y el lunes te cuento como me fue!

----------


## slof

Hola Monichka,
Me gusta la idea  de beber gratis,aunque no me gusta nada la idea de gastando dinero en los casinos.Puedo solo beber {gratis,sin jugando}.
Tu explicacion sobre el oxigeno tiene sentido,{muy astuto}.
Los hoteles de Las Vegas parecen interesante,pero no estoy seguro de 'gondolieri cantando'. 
Sobre los Mexicanos ilegales,necesitan visa para vacaciones en EEUU ?
Sobre los inmigrantes por lo general,me parece es loco que tienes Chinos y gente de Europa del este en tu pais ,tambien haciendo la travesia.
En cuanto a los tuneles,aun mas loco. 
Vi una programa de la television sobre la ciudad de Mexico otro dia,
pense la gente parecer simpatica, y la basilica/catedral muy bonita,la plaza Garibaldi muy animado,pero no estoy totalmente  seguro de 'Acoziles'.Has comido acoziles?
Se necesita  un estomago fuerte para ellos. 
Espero el 5 de Mayo  pasado bien? Tambien espero disfrutas la cerveza negra.Voy a tomar unas ahora,
Hasta luego Mexicana.

----------


## uno

> Hola Monichka,
> Me gusta la idea  de beber gratis,aunque no me gusta nada la idea de *gastando* dinero en los casinos. 
> me parece *es* loco que tienes Chinos y gente de Europa del este en tu pais ,tambien *haciendo* la travesia.

----------


## slof

Hola uno,
Tengo serias dudas si algo he escrito es gramaticalmente correcta,
pero estoy intentando lo mejor que pueda.
Adios.

----------


## monichka

Slof: 
Ayer probe la cerveza negra con unos amigos y la verdad esta muy buena. Si tenemos en Mexico una cerveza oscura, aunque la Guinness es mas fuerte y tiene mas cuerpo. Me fue muy bien. En Inglaterre la toman fria o caliente? 
A los mexicanos para ir a Estados Unidos de turistas, lo que nos piden  acreditar es que tengas un trabajo, que vives en casa propia en Mexico o que tengas inversiones en un banco mexicano. La visa me parece que cuesta algo asi como entre $80 o $100 dolares y se tardan como dos meses en dartela. Tiene una vigencia de 10 anios. Si vas a estar mas de 5 dias debes pagar $6 dolares cuando entras a los Estados Unidos. En las visas surgen de repente problemas en los consulados, como cuando hay un homonimo que se llama igual que tu y esta en la lista de los "Most Wanted".  
No no he probado los acoziles, ni pienso hacerlo. Es parte de la herencia indigena, ya que comian muchas clases de insectos. La variedad de la comida mexicana es enorme.  Hay muchas cosas mas que pueden producir un shock en un europeo o un norteamericano. A mi me ha pasado que he tenido que explicarle a algun extranjero ciertos platillos exoticos, y veo una cara de alarma de "No me van a hacer comer eso, verdad?". Tambien hay otros que lo ven como un reto y quieren probar de todo. Los rusos por ejemplo, en general, son muy audaces. 
Slof, la verdad es que te felicito por tu espanol, prinicipalmente por practicarlo y si quieres cualquier consejo, con todo gusto te apoyo.  
A mi me gustaria saber si tu sabes ruso y me puedes dar algunos consejos. En este momento no he podido dedicarme a estudiar a fondo, pero no quito el dedo del renglon.  
Por otra parte, a lo mejor pido tu ayuda pronto porque inicio el miercoles un curso de traduccion de textos del espanol al ingles. Entonces ya te estare dando lata...

----------


## julia95

Disculpenme por entrar muy tarde en esta platica, pero querria aclarar unas cosas que me han confundido.  Por ejemplo, dicen que en Argentina concha es una mala palabra, pero en Mexico es un tipo de pan dulce, no?  Pero tambien Concha es una dimunitiva de "Concepcion", no?  Y en Mexico taco es una comida, pero en El Salvador taco son zapatos para jugar futbol, creo, y en EUA "taco" es lo que las mujeres traen por dentro de las piernas.     ::    OK,  y tambien en El Salvador usan la palabra "bicho" para decir un insecto, o una cosa pequena como un bebe, o tambien "bicho" es lo que los HOMBRES traen por dentro de las piernas, y dicen q en Espana "bicho" es una palabra supermal, q refiere a los testiculos.  Y en Espana Sancho es un nombre pero en Mexico sancho es un amante adulterio y en EU algunos restaurantes sirven burritos grandes q se llaman "Sancho".   Y tambien sirven tostaditos q se llaman "Nachos" -el dominutivo de Ignacio.   OK, por favor avisame si todo es correcto.  Yo he hablado mucho con Mexicanos y mas recentamente con salvadorenos y guao!!  q diferencia en el acento de los salvadorenos!!   OK,  cuidate todos y chau o hasta la proxima.

----------


## monichka

Julia95: 
Bienvenida! Entiendo tu confusion. Tambien en Mexico les decimos tacos a los zapatos de futbol y Concha es el diminutivo de Concepcion.  
Me sorprendes con lo de bicho y sus demas significados en Espana y Latinoamerica. De verdad no sabia.  
Lo que se es que una de las palabras mas groseras en Mexico "chingado"  en El Salvador y otros sitios de centroamerica significa arrugado, y en Espa

----------


## slof

Hola Monichka,
Espero bebiste la cerveza fria? Tienes que beber la cerveza  negra fria,cuanto mas fria mejor.Como se llama  la cerveza oscura tienes en Mexico?   

> No no he probado los acoziles, ni pienso hacerlo. Es parte de la herencia indigena, ya que comian muchas clases de insectos. .

 Yo tampoco quiero probar los acoziles.{correcta o no?,I don't want to taste the 'acoziles' either.}
No supongo que son muy diferentes a las gambas o quisquillas,pero  todavia no quiero probarlos.
Que otras insectos comen en Mexico?
Los indios no oyeron de supermercados?  ::   
En cuanto a mi ruso, no te puedo dar consejos,leo Ruso pero entiendo muy poco,no tengo un gran vocabulario.
Hablo aun mas peor que mi Espanol, si es posible.
Pero si puedo ayudarte con tu Ingles estaria muy alegre a hacerlo.
He enviado un mensaje privado con mi e-mail ,si necesitas ayuda con el curso de traduccion.
Y no me daras la lata,,me ayudaras mas que puedo ayudarte.
{You will help me more than i can help you,},is that right?
Hasta luego,Mexicana.

----------


## monichka

Slof: 
Simplemente en Mexico diferenciamos entre cerveza clara y cerveza oscura. Depende la marca y hay una que se hace especiamente para las fiestas de fin de anio. Tome la Guinness bien fria, no te preocupes. 
Sobre los insectos que se comen en Mexico, espero no te vayas a asustar mucho al respecto...se comen gusanos que provienen de un cactus especial que se llama maguey; hormigas gigantes; huevos de hormigas, que se llaman escamoles; grillos, estos ultimos hay de distintas variedades, desde pequenitos a unos grandes, y claro los acoziles, que  se se comen...vivos.  
No te creas que esto es para el todo el mundo. Hay algunos de esos insectos que no son caros y se pueden conseguir en los mercados tradicionales, pero los gusanos de maguey y los escamoles son carisimos. Es mas a este ultimo le dicen el "caviar mexicano" y solo se consigue durante una epoca del anio.  Hasta donde me cuentan, dicen que saben delicioso, pero yo no me atrevo a probar, aunque sea la comida del futuro y pura proteina.  
Efectivamente los indios no eran de supermercados, eran y son de mercadillos. Todavia puedes encontrar muchos del tipo antiguo en los pueblitos y hasta en la ciudad, tratando en lo posible de defenderse del estilo Walmart. 
Recibi tu correo, mil gracias, seguimos en contacto.

----------


## Jca

C

----------


## Jca

> No entiendo { una leche/y que leches }en este contexto,puedes explicar por favor.

 "_Una leche_" aqu

----------


## uno

Gracias Jca por sus correcciones. Bueno, yo pregunt

----------

Здравствулте Jca,
Спасибо,я понимаю теперь. И да, мы едим кролика.То будет странный вопрос,почему?
Gracias,entiendo ahora. Y si,,comemos conejo.Eso es una pregunta extrana,por que? 
Tambien 'conejo' tiene doble sentido,no?
En el norte de Inglaterra,comemos muchas cosas semejante a los Espanoles,como callos,morcilla,manos de cerdo/patas ,comemos los mismos mariscos , carne y pez.Aunque comemos mas abadejo  que merluza.Pienso los Espanoles prefieran merluza,no?
Creo que hablas muy bien Ruso,no? Es por que ,pense intentaria un poco Ruso.
Lenguas extranjeras son dificil para mi, porque nada traduce exactamente.
Tengo muchos problemas con los verbos ser/estar y en ruso tambien el verbo 'быть' es dificil,aunque no en tiempo presente.Tengo problemas tambien con el gerundio,como has visto.O quizas soy tonto.
Hasta luego.

----------


## slof

Hola Jca,
Lo siento pero olvido firmar el registro,el mensaje 'guest' es de mi.
Si,mira que soy tonto! 
Adios

----------


## slof

> .  
> No te creas que esto es para el todo el mundo. Hay algunos de esos insectos que no son caros y se pueden conseguir en los mercados tradicionales, pero los gusanos de maguey y los escamoles son carisimos. Es mas a este ultimo le dicen el "caviar mexicano" y solo se consigue durante una epoca del anio.  Hasta donde me cuentan, dicen que saben delicioso, pero yo no me atrevo a probar, aunque sea la comida del futuro y pura proteina.

 Hola Monichka,
Me alegre de que bebiste la cerveza fria. 
Sobre los insectos,estas segura que,'sea la comida del futuro'.
Entiendo que no atreves a probar,no pienso los comeria tambien
Los indios joven se comen los insectos tambien, o solo la gente mayor? 
Fui a una fiesta ayer por la noche y tengo una resaca.Hoy mi amigo acaba de hacerse un abuelo por primera vez,,aqui viene otra fiesta.
No la necesito. 
Como se dice 'become' in Espanol?
Quiero decir,"my friend has just become a grandfather". 
Vale,tengo que ir y beber mas cerveza ahora,asi es la vida!
Hasta luego Mexicana.  
[/quote]

----------


## monichka

Hola Slof: 
Cual es la cura para la cruda (hangover) en Inglaterra? Bloody Mary? En Mexico tenemos varias curas, pero no son muy internacionales. Tienes que comer una sopa muy caliente (hay de varias clases o unos chilaquiles (Tortillas de maiz fritas, tipo Doritos o nachos, con salsa de tomate picante, crema agria, pollo en trocitos, queso fresco rallado y cebolla muy finita). Cualquiera que elijas tiene que ser picante. 
Sobre tu pregunta, tu amigo podria decir: Mis hijos ya me hicieron abuelo o voy a ser o soy abuelo. Depende como lo quieras expresar en pasivo o activo, presente o futuro...Tu dirias: Mi amigo va a ser o es abuelo. 
No puedes hacerte a ti mismo abuelo.   ::  Ser

----------


## uno

To become: 
1. Cuando alguien entra en una profesi

----------


## julia95

Stof dijo: 
       Tengo muchos problemas con los verbos ser/estar y en ruso tambien el verbo 'быть' es dificil,aunque no en tiempo presente. 
Hello, Stof, for those of us who are native English speakers, the ser/estar is confusing because it doesn't exist in English.  They are the same verb.  You need to know that SER is a permanent condition, for example  "Yo soy americana", because I am from America, and that will never change, and because I am female, and that, too, will never change.  You can also say, "Yo soy engeniera", assuming that "engeniera" is my life-long main profession.  On the other hand, ESTAR is anything temporary, something which could change.  For example, "Yo estoy enojada", because I don't think I could possibly be angry all of my life, it is temporary.  You can also say, "Yo estoy enferma", because obviously if I were sick today, it probably would not be a life-long illness.  Espero que estos ejemplos te ayuda aclarar la confusion.  En ruso, no lo se ese verbo porque no he estudiado mucho del ruso aun. 
Y al respeto del verbo "become", yo he escuchado muchas veces la palabra "LLEGAR", por ejemplo "Abram llego de ser padre de Isaak", pero yo creo que la frase "LLEGAR a ser" es un poco anticuado, asi como se ve, yo he estudiado La Biblia, y es alli donde he visto esa frase.   Ok, espero que te he ayudado un poco.

----------


## uno

Llegar a ser no es una frase anticuada…
	Lea lo que yo escrib

----------


## uno

> Stof dijo:
> You can also say, "Yo soy engeniera", assuming that "engeniera" is my life-long main profession.  On the other hand, ESTAR is anything temporary, something which could change.  For example, "Yo estoy enojada", because I don't think I could possibly be angry all of my life, it is temporary.  You can also say, "Yo estoy enferma", because obviously if I were sick today, it probably would not be a life-long illness.

 Cuando empiezas con una lengua nueva (como el espa

----------


## Jca

> On the other hand, ESTAR is anything temporary, something which could change. For example, "Yo estoy enojada", because I don't think I could possibly be angry all of my life, it is temporary. You can also say, "Yo estoy enferma", because obviously if I were sick today, it probably would not be a life-long illness.

 Julia95, правильно но не забывай ESTAR в: Par

----------


## monichka

Se esta poniendo interesante el foro... 
Creo que la diferencia entre ser y estar es basica para aprender espanol. 
Ahora yo les hago la consulta al reves, precisamente considero que no traduzco o me expreso correctamente en ingles por que siempre tengo en mente la diferencia entre ser y estar, e inconcientemente hago lo mismo en ingles. Esto me paso tambien en mis clases de ruso, porque no tienen la dificultad de las conjugaciones de los verbos en espanol.  
En el caso de become, muchas veces utilizo el "going to" o "will be". En el caso que dijo Slof, yo diria en ingles: "My friend is going to be a grandmother". Esto es correcto o debo utilizar  become? Otra duda: es correcto decir: what will happen to us? en vez de what will become of us? Yo utilizo el "become" cuando significa "to change, to turn to". 
En cuanto a la expresion llegar a ser que dice Julia95, no se utiliza comunmente como tu lo mencionas en ese pasaje de la Biblia, lo harias cuando dices: Llegare a ser grande, llego a ser un gran hombre, llego a ser alguien importante en mi vida.  
Finalmente le pregunto a Uno como se utiliza el "become" en ruso. 
Tengo mil dudas mas, del ingles al espanol, pero se las ire diciendo poco a poco.  
Saludos,  
Nuevamente discultpa por los acentos no me deja el foro.

----------


## Jca

> Nuevamente discultpa por los acentos no me deja el foro.

 Haremos una colecta para comprarte el XP   ::   
En serio, buenas preguntas, a mi me pasa lo mismo. 
En ruso est

----------


## monichka

[quote=Jca] 

> Nuevamente discultpa por los acentos no me deja el foro.

 Haremos una colecta para comprarte el XP   ::   
En serio, buenas preguntas, a mi me pasa lo mismo. 
En ruso est

----------

Hola Monichka,
Tenemos un refran aqui,{what kills you cures you}.Entonces mejor cosa para una resaca/cruda es lo que se bebo la noche anterior.
Palabra de honor,lo tiene exito.Si no puedes con otra cerveza,tendras que ir a la farmacia o sufrir.
Por cierto,la chica dio a luz a una nina,mi amigo es abuelo{es correcto ahora?}
Que cara,Monichka! Primero ,tendria que desenterrar mi abuelo.  ::  
La ultima palabra {para mi} sobre los insectos,tengo indigestion:
Soy melindroso cuando hay insectos en la carta.
Hasta luego Mexicana.  
Hola uno,
Muchas gracias por las definiciones de 'to become',hay muchas formas para decir la.He leido las definiciones, y espero aprenderelas  pronto.
Vere si puedo hacer un pedido al libro,gracias.
No estoy totalmente seguro de 'to become' in Russian.
Son correctos?
To become - Станoвитьcя - стать
Станьте обязательно {become necessary}, Cтановит доктор{become a doctor [univ]},Cтановит  бабушка{become a grandmother}
Hasta luego.  
Hola julia 95,
Entiendo que,'ser' implica una cualidad fija de la cosa o la persona.
'Estar' implica un estado transitorio.
Como Jca ha explicado, siempre hay excepciones,como:
[Mi padre esta muerto],,  es muy permanante no? Pero usan 'estar'.
Tengo problemas con frases como:
El hombre es aburrido, es/esta una razon para esquivarlo..{que elijo?},
'razon'  = fijado o transitorio
Tambien he oido:
[Tu eres tonto] pero [Estas loco].Por cierto,no insinuo nada  ::  
Por que es uno fijado y otro transitorio?
Espero me entiendes,
Hasta luego. 
Hola Jca,
Si,tienes razon,los ninos tienen conejos como animales domesticos.
Todavia los comemos,pero normalmente son fiera.
No te preocupes sobre la comida Ingles,tenemos restaurantes de todos paises del mundo aqui,mas o menos.
Tenemos un bar/restaurante Espanol,aqui en mi ciudad,pero es muy caro.
Hay otro en las afueras,pero no he visitado.
No pienso que tenemos mala cocina,solo en otros paises  toman mas tiempo comiendo la cena y comen mas tarde,y siempre se comen junto como una familia.
Aqui cuando los ninos terminan escuela ,tienen hambre  y la mujer los dar de comer,pero el hombre todavia trabajando y tendra que comer mas tarde.Asi normalmente comemos por  seperado.
Es por que los domingos son para la familia, y normalmente la cena por domingos es un ritual.
Tambien  el  desayuno continental tiene mala fama aqui.La comida no es suficiente para un raton,y  se pone delante de un hombre antes empieza trabajar,estaria/seria [?] un insulto y causa disputar.La pura verdad. 
La pelicula 'soliaris' es la pelicula en espacio sideral con fantasmas?
Hasta luego ,Espanola.

----------


## slof

Hola todas,
Lo siento pero olvido firmar el registro,{otra vez}el mensaje 'guest' es de mi. 
Disculparme,todavia tengo una resaca.
Adios

----------


## monichka

A mi de Inglaterra me gusta el "English Breakfast" y no perderse la hora del te. "Scones and cucumber sandwiches, please." Todavia hay hora del te o ya no se usa?

----------


## slof

> A mi de Inglaterra me gusta el "English Breakfast" y no perderse la hora del te. "Scones and cucumber sandwiches, please." Todavia hay hora del te o ya no se usa?

  Hola Monichka,y los demas.
La hora de 'te' o 'cream teas' es una cosa que pertenece al pasado y los ricos ,pero era a las 4 de la tarde y consistir en sandwiches de pepino sin corteza del pan [no me gusta pepino]  y bollos/pastelitos o pasteles y te.
Todavia se puede encontrar este tipo de comida en lugares llamado 'tea rooms' 
Mas sobre comida Ingles,
No se por que tenemos fama con comida mala,aunque yo se la comida rapida tradicional que comemos podria ser razon.
Tambien es posible para un extranjero a estar confundido  con una 'cafe' y un restaurant aqui.
Tenemos dos tipos de 'cafes' aqui,uno servir comida tradicionales y desayunos Ingles,la otra pretender ser restaurant [con muy pocos platos]
A encontrar un restaurant autentico Britanico es muy dificil.
Los restaurantes Britanicos sirven una mezcla de platos Ingles y Frances.
Porque,que yo sepa la alta burguesia han comido platos Franceses desde hace 500 anos.
La comida tradicional de Inglaterra es comido solo por la clase obrera.
Puedes imaginar la reina comiendo empanadilla con patatas fritas y judias con salsa de tomate.
Si tiene el dinero aqui [como en todos partes],se puede  vivir como un pacha,y probar unos de los mejores platos del mundo como:
beef hare/guard of honour/crown roast/beef wellington/rabbit in the dairy/pheasant with chestnuts,lindisfarne chicken o probar venado/pato/cordoniz/urogallo etc.
Pero si no tiene dinero, se tiene que comer fish+chips/sausage +mash/shepherds-cottage pie/toad in the hole/bubble and squeak etc una lista sin fin de comidas tradicionales.
Por favor,tambien,no confundir un bar/pub que servir comida con un restaurante autorizado a vender bebidas alcoholica.
Este es un restaurante con solo una muestra/sample[?] de platos. http://www.leodis.co.uk/Menu.htm
Y este es un cafe pretender ser restaurante. http://www.bellamed.co.uk/
Puedes ver la diferencia.Y pienso la comida Ingles no es tan mala,pero tengo prejuicio porque soy Ingles  ::   
Hasta luego,Mexicana.

----------


## monichka

Hola Slof: 
Yo no tengo mala impresion de la comida inglesa, es mas hay unos programas de la BBC que me encantan, uno es de dos gorditas que andan en moto, y otro es de un chico joven que cocina excelente y muy facil de hacer. Los has visto? 
Un platillo tipico ingles que me llama la atencion es el pudding. Se que vas a decir que veo demasiadas series o peliculas inglesas como Upstairs, Downstairs o The Remains of the Day y que he leido demasiado a Dickens. Todavia es tradicion preparar esta comida o ya es cosa del pasado? 
Por otra parte, te envio un link a un restuarante tipico de comida mexicana, para que veas que no todo son insectos...  http://www.arroyo.com.mx 
Que paso con mi pregunta sobre become and going to be?

----------


## slof

Привет Jca,
Я думаю вы говорите очень хорошо по-русский .Вы имеете посещение/визит Россия?
Вы нравится русский еда?Я думаю русский еда имеет плоха репутация похожий английский еда. Вы скажете мне об испанский или каталансий еда?
Как ваша любимица еда? 
Хорошо, пока.  Испанка 
p.d,
Ha tomado mucho tiempo escribir la carta en Ruso con yandex emulator.
Espero me entiendes ,me Ruso es muy mal. 
Hola Monichka,
No estoy insinuando nada sobre la comida,si te gusta o no te gusta me da igual.Es la culpa de Jca    ::  
Que tipo de 'pudding refieres? Hay muchas distintos tipos.
Christmas/plum pudding,bread and butter pudding,chocolate pudding etc.
'Pudding' es solo un nombre para un clase de postres.
Monichka,miras la programa 'upstairs downstairs' por la television?
La programa es de los anos  70's. No pienso que he visto ni un capitulo/episodio.
No he visto los dos gorditas pero yo se la programa.No se la programa 'The remains of the day' es Ingles or EEUU?
Estas programas consigues en cable/satalite o television normal?
Lo siento Monichka olvido tu pregunta,,you can say ,
"My friend is going to be a grandmother".It's perfect and sounds better than "my friend has just become a grandmother" you can say both,i would use the first example as 'become' is  slightly old-fashioned : "what will happen to us? en vez de what will become of us? "As before,both are correct but i would use the first example.
Vale,hasta luego Mexicana.

----------


## slof

Hola Monichka,otra vez,
He leido el link pusiste,hay muchas palabras de la carta no entiendo ,puedes explicarlas por favor?
[Huauzontles/tampiquena/chilaquiles/sabana/cecina a la huasteca/machitos/pulque curado/pay/chongos zamoranos].
El restaurante es muy grande,has estado?
Has visto la foto con el hombre en la pagina'historia',pienso que lo lleva el sombrero mas grande del mundo.
No hay precios por la carta,supongo que esa significa es muy caro,verdad?
Tengo hambre ahora,mirando a fotos  de comida,voy a comer .
Hasta luego Mexicana.

----------


## monichka

Slof: 
Del pudding me refiero al Christmas pudding, que tiene brandy y lo flamean. Se ve que sabe bien, pero debe ser dificil de preparar. Cual es tu opinion? 
The remains of the day, es una pelicula con Anthony Hopkins y Emma Thompson. Creo que el director es ingles, es la vida de un mayordomo a principios de la primera guerra mundial. Otra pelicula sobre toda esta cuestion social en Inglaterra y que es  mas reciente se llama Bedford Park.   
Tienes razon "Upstairs, downstairs" es muy vieja, aqui todavia la pasaban en los ochentas. Mi programa favorito ingles es Changing Places (me cae muy bien el presentador), seguido de Coupling. Se pueden ver por television de cable o satelite.  
Thank you for giving some light regarding "become" and "going to be". Another question: You should say "By the by" or "by the way". And why sometimes in English you use "an" before "h" and not "a"? Is there a rule or just exceptions.  
See ya mate,

----------


## julia95

> Hola Monichka,otra vez,
> He leido el link pusiste,hay muchas palabras de la carta no entiendo ,puedes explicarlas por favor?
> [Huauzontles/tampiquena/chilaquiles/sabana/cecina a la huasteca/machitos/pulque curado/pay/chongos zamoranos].
> El restaurante es muy grande,has estado?
> Has visto la foto con el hombre en la pagina'historia',pienso que lo lleva el sombrero mas grande del mundo.
> No hay precios por la carta,supongo que esa significa es muy caro,verdad?
> Tengo hambre ahora,mirando a fotos  de comida,voy a comer .
> Hasta luego Mexicana.

 OK, yo creo que si Monichka no ha contestado las preguntas, yo te puedo ayudar con algunas.   Pay yo creo es lo que en engles se llama "pie",  chilaquiles es un poco como sopa, pero en vez de usar sopa de pasta, usan tortillas de maiz, y fritan las tortillas y luego echan salsa y crema encima.  Tampiquena creo es una clase de carne.  Yo creo que machitos puede ser unos frijoles grandes, pero no estoy segura.  Por favor, avisame si no es correcto.  No se exactamente lo que es pulque, pero he escuchado por ay que es una bebida muy horrible.  Muchas veces aqui en EU, en las tiendas mexicanas, nosotros norteamericanos preguntan a los mexicanos -- "Que es eso?", puede ser que ellos nos dicen cosas para bromear a ver como reaccionamos.   Me han dicho que pulque es saliva de la boca cuando alguien ha masticado maguey!!!  Pues, no se si es correcto o no,  por favor avisame, porque esta pobre gringa quiere saber.   Ok, gracias. 
Otra cosa interesante, que sopes en El Salvador es otro nombre para "sopilotes",  pero en Mexico es como una tortilla gorda frito en la holla, no?  No creo que haiga gente quienes coman "vulture".  Oh si??

----------


## monichka

Hola Julia95: 
Me hizo reir mucho tu intervencion en este foro, de verdad que son unos malvados tus amigos mexicanos. 
Para aclarar sus dudas voy por cada una de las preguntas: 
Huauzontles: Son un vegetal, en forma de arbusto alargado con hojas redondas. Es un platillo que toma mucho tiempo de preparacion porque hay que limpiar cada ramita y una vez hecho esto se hacen unas tortitas mezclando harina de trigo y clara batida a punto de turron para despues freirlas en aceite y posteriormente se ponen en una salsa que puede ser de muchas clases. Es rico. 
Tampiquena: Es carne de res con un corte especial, no muy gruesa ni delgada, que se acomana de guacamole (avocado) frijoles refritos, nopalitos. 
Sabana: Es carne de res con un corte especial muy, muy delgadita. 
cecina a la Huasteca: Carne de res como un "steak" pero que ha sido macerada en sal y otras especias. Es el platillo tipico de una zona del centro de Mexico. 
Los machitos no son frijoles grandes, son tripas de res fritas!!! 
Los chongos zamoranos son un postre elaborado con leche, como si fuera una especie de queso, pero en un jarabe hecho de azucar y canela. Son tipicos de la ciudad mexicana de Zamora. 
El pulque es una bebida desde tiempos de los aztecas, proviene del jugo de un cactus que se llama maguey. Se fermenta ese jugo en barricas y tiene una consistencia espesa. Se mezcla con diferentes tipos de frutas para hacer lo que se llama "curados". No a todo el mundo le gusta porque tiene un aspecto desagradable, es facilisimo emborracharse y luego la cruda y la peste no te la quitas con nada. Era una bebida muy popular en el siglo XIX, ahora solo en algunos lados la puedes comer. 
Los sopes, son tortillas gruesas a las que se ponen frijoles refritos, salsa, guacamole y cualquier guisado. 
En Mexico se comen cosas raras pero hasta ahora se que no hay quien coma zopilotes! 
Una pequena correccion a tu espanol...por favor no digas "haiga", lo correcto es haya. 
Nos vemos gringuita, que no se burlen tus amigos de ti,  consultame para que no caigas.  
Sobre el restaurant, mas o menos te sale como en 20 dolares por persona con una cerveza, con un buen tequila como 25.  
Es muy familiar y a los extranjeros les gusta porque es muy folklorico. 
Nos vemos!

----------


## slof

Hi Monichka,
The christmas pudding you mentioned is also called plum pudding.
I am reliably informed that it is not hard to make,but it takes quite a long time.I don't like it so i am not the best person to tell you about it.
I think it's much easier for people to just go to the shop and buy it. 
I haven't seen either of those films you mentioned, are they romantic films?
I don't watch 'changing places' either,what's the name of the presenter in it that you fancy? 
The phrase is 'by the bye' = incidentally or by the way.Don't use it as it is 
an antiquated saying.Use 'by the way' or 'incidentally'. 
'an' is used instead of 'a' infront of a vowel and sometimes before an initial 'h'
You would say "an honest man" which is correct  not "a honest man" which is incorrect.
The rule is the letter 'a' should be used before all words beginning with a consonant except words that start with a silent 'h',[e.g, an honour,an hour ,an heir].Also use 'a' before a vowel if it sounds like it begins with the letter 'y',[e.g, a union, a use ,a eulogy, a university].
The best rule to remember is:
Use 'a' before a consenant sound,
Use 'an' before a vowel sound.
If you stick to this you can't go wrong.
Just to confuse you a little, there are some words which are weakly stressed and  you can use either 'a' or 'an' with them.
Such as [,historic/historical/hotel].  99% of people here would say 
"I'm off to an hotel"  or "it was an historic occasion",but you could say them both using 'a'.This is all due to development of the English language and words such as [historic,hotel] are in transition.
In the King james version of the bible you may see words such as [an hundred] now we see the same historical change .
As we are in this period of historical change, with words which it depends on how you pronounce them,as they can be pronounced both ways[e.g,herb,humble,hotel],use 'a' or 'an' according to your own personal pronunciation preferences. 
If you are unsure of anything let me know,
See you later,mate.

----------


## monichka

slof: 
Thanks so much for your answer, really. 
The films I mentioned are not romantic, as "Love Actually" for instance.   
The name of the guy is Laurence, he has such a cool accent! In Mexico we are used to the US accent. I have many stories about Mexican people and their shock when traveling to England and getting acquainted with the British accent. You figured out you understood English well until you get there!

----------


## uno

> The phrase is *'by the bye'* = incidentally or by the way.Don't use it as it is 
> an antiquated saying.Use 'by the way' or 'incidentally'.

 Don't use this phrase unless you want Americans to look at you very strangely and have no clue (no tener ninguna idea) about what you are talking about... I believe it's a British colloquialism.

----------


## monichka

I mentioned "by the by" because I recently finished reading Jane Austen

----------


## slof

[quote=monichka]I mentioned "by the by" because I recently finished reading Jane Austen

----------


## monichka

Si es Laurence Llewellyn-Bowen el presentador. Es que me cae muy bien el tipo porque se burla de todos sin que se den cuenta. De verdad es por el acento y porque me hace reir con su humor ingles. Pero bueno reconozco que no esta mal el tipo, con sus pantalones de cuero, ja.  A los que no les acabo de captar son a los de The Office.  
No te puedo explicar los casos que he vivido con el acento ingles, porque necesitaria que me escucharas, pero una anecdota estuvo a punto de llevar a dos de mis amigas en su primera noche en Londres con la policia, por no poder diferenciar entre "yeah" y "jug" en un pub. 
Es dificil el Quijote, seguro debe haber una version en ingles, pero intentalo en espanol, vas a aprender mucho. No temas que no estas solo. A lo mucho habran palabras o expresiones que no entiendas.  
De los acentos en ingles, tambien en Estados Unidos hay personas que no les entiendes ni jota, especialmente los que utilizan mucho slang. Lo malo es que luego se molestan porque te hablan y te quedas con cara de "What?"

----------


## slof

[quote, pero una anecdota estuvo a punto de llevar a dos de mis amigas en su primera noche en Londres con la policia, por no poder diferenciar entre "yeah" y "jug" en un pub. 
[quote] 
Hi Monichka,
Now i'm really confused.I don't understand.Have i translated this correctly?
'Your 2 friends couldn't differentiate between 'yeah' and 'jug' in the pub and they were on the point of spending their first night with the police.
Why? I don't get it.
I know a jug is a 'beer' [seldom used] and also 'jug' means 'jail'[never used],but i fail to see the connection,with 'yeah'
Or am i just daft?
Looking forward to your explanation.
See you later. 
p.s.  Computer really playing up now.

----------


## monichka

Slof: 
I meant jug, as "jarro", you know a recipient for a drink? But my two friends couldn't distinguish when the waiter was asking if they wanted their drinks in a "jug or he was saying just saying "yeah, yeah" their ear wasn't used to the accent of the guy....it might seem silly to you.  
 The problem started when they were asked to pay for their drinks, it was an expensive bill, and they began to argue that the waiter had not told them the price of the "jug". The owner wanted their passports and was going to call the police. The other guests tried to help my friends on the passport issue. At the end, the owner reduced the price of the drinks and nothing bad happened.   
I hope I have explained myself correctly, the problem is that the fun part may have been lost in translation.

----------


## slof

Hi Monichka,
Thanks for the explanation. If you can remember i told you that the word 'jug' meant 'a beer' [seldom used] and [jail] never used, in it's plural form 'jugs' it means 'breasts' [always used].
Are you sure the waiter wasn't just complimenting your friends?  ::  
See you later mate.

----------


## monichka

Hi Slof,  
We hadn't considered that possibility, but yes, that might be the case, because they are pretty girls.  It's going to be fun when I tell them! (Yeah, jugs, yeah, yeah, jugs...all clear) 
So I see in England you use doble sense in words. Part of the famous British humor. You naughty people. That's nice!  ::

----------

